# لماذا يجب ان تجتمع الأسرة لتناول الغذاء في المنزل



## paul iraqe (28 نوفمبر 2016)

*لماذا يجب ان تجتمع الأسرة لتناول الغذاء في المنزل*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - SNG/


 «أحن إلى خبز أمي وقهوة أمي».. بيت شعر  لمحمود درويش يلخص الحياة العائلية في ذلك الزمن، التي تتلخص في الاجتماع  على الخبز والقهوة المصنعة منزلياً، لتبقى دائماً الذكرى المتبقية من منزل  العائلة، لكن مع ضغوط الحياة وسرعة إيقاعها تغير النمط الغذائي للأسر بشكل  كبير، ولم يعد التجمع لتناول الطعام أمراً أساسياً في المنزل كما كان في  السابق، فنجد أن أفراد الأسرة الواحدة ربما يتناولون الطعام بمفردهم أو  خارج المنزل، كذلك مع انشغال الأمهات وكثرة مسئولياتهم، قد نجد أنهم  يعتمدون على الأطعمة الجاهزة لعدم توفر وقت للطبخ.


 ولكن يبقى التجمع على طعام منزلي أمراً هاماً وضرورياً لعدة أسباب، تخبرك بها «سوبر ماما».


 الحفاظ على الروابط الأسرية


 ربما نتسائل كثيراً.. لماذا لم يعد  أبنائنا الصغار مهتمون بالترابط الأسري كما كنا في السابق؟ ولماذا بدأ  الترابط الأسري في الاختفاء شيئاً فشيئاً؟.. في الحقيقة أن إيقاع الحياة  السريع له التأثير الأكبر في هذا الموضوع، فربما نجد الأب يقضي يومه كاملاً  في العمل وعندما يعود يتوجه للنوم مباشرة، والأم تكافح بين العمل وطلبات  الأبناء والمنزل، والأبناء الأكبر سناً نجدهم يقضون معظم الوقت أمام  التلفاز أو الألعاب الإلكترونية، وفي النهاية كل شخص يتناول طعاماً سريعاً  بمفرده، وفي خضم كل هذا لا يوجد مكان لطعام تجتمع عليه الأسرة، لذا يجب  عليكِ الحفاظ على عادة تناول الغذاء أو العشاء سوياً، لربط أبنائك بالحياة  الأسرية، بالإضافة إلي أن هذا التجمع له تأثير مباشر على أفراد الأسرة  للشعور بالاسترخاء، لأن هذا الوقت يعتبر فرصة للخروج من دائرة التوتر  والعمل.


 توفير بعض المال!


 ربما الحصول على طعام جاهز يوفر لكِ الوقت  والمجهود، خاصة إذا كنتِ امرأة عاملة، لكن الأكيد أنكِ تنفقين من مالك  أضعاف ما يمكن أن تنفقيه إذا أعددت الطعام في المنزل، لذا فإعداد طعام  منزلي يوفر لكِ أموالاً يمكن أن تستفيد منها الأسرة في خططها الأخرى.
 تناول طعام المنزل يساعد أطفالك أن يقولوا «لا»


 في دراسة أجريت في المركز القومي للإدمان  بجامعة كولومبيا، اتضح أن اجتماع الأسرة بشكل يومي لتناول الغذاء والتواصل  بصفة عامة يقلل احتمالية أن يتجه الأبناء إلى المخدرات والتدخين، والأهم من  ذلك سوء استخدام العقاقير، وهو من الأمور الخطيرة التي يمكن أن تتعرض لها  الأسر من مختلف الأجناس.


 يمكنك التحكم في الكميات


 من الأمور الهامة التي تشجعك على إعداد  وجبات منزلية هو قدرتك على التحكم في مكونات الطعام، لتكون صحية أكثر  وتحتوي على قدر أقل من السعرات الحرارية، هذا بالإضافة إلى أنكِ تستطيعي  التحكم في الكميات التي تقدمينها لأسرتك لضمان تناولهم طعام متوازن،  بالإضافة إلى تقليل نسبة الطعام الذي يلقى من دون فائدة.
 يمكن أن تضمني وقت لطيف للعائلة


 الاجتماع على وجبة عائلية من الممكن أن  يسبقه الكثير من المرح، اسألي أفراد أسرتك أن يختاروا الصنف الذي يحبون  تناوله، واجتمعوا سوياً لإعداده وضعي منافسة لمن الأمهر في أعمال المطبخ،  ستقضون وقتاً رائعاً، وستضمنين تواصل أكبر مع أبنائك، والأهم ارتباط أكثر  بالبيت والعائلة.


 الحفاظ على صحة أبنائك


 في دراسة أجرتها جامعة منيسوتا عام 2004،  ثبت أن المراهقات اللاتي يتناولن وجبات عائلية في جو إيجابي وبشكل منتظم هم  أقل عرضة لاضطرابات الطعام المختلفة، وذلك لأن تجمع العائلة على الطعام  يساعد أبنائك على تكوين علاقة جيدة مع الطعام، تحدثي مع أبنائك دائماً عن  فوائد الخضروات والطعام الصحي وأهميته بالنسبة لهم، ولن تجدي أفضل من وقت  التجمع للطعام لتفعلي ذلك.


 الحفاظ على تطور أبنائك


 لا داعي لأن أذكر هنا الفارق الصحي  والغذائي بين الطعام الجاهز أو النصف جاهز وبين طعام البيت الطازج الصحي،  فإذا كنتِ حريصة على صحة أبنائك وتفوقهم الدراسي، فعليكِ بالحفاظ على وجبة  منزلية صحية ومتوازنة تساعدهم على النمو العقلي والجسدي السليم.


 وكما رأيتِ التجمع العائلي لتناول الطعام مهم من الناحية النفسية والجسمانية، فلا تفوتي على نفسك وعلى أسرتك كل تلك الفوائد.


----------



## candy shop (13 يوليو 2017)

موضوع رائع ومهم جدا 
فعلا التجمع العائلى مهم جدا 
بس اعتقد انه مبقاش موجود ظروف الحياه والدليفرى
زى حاجات كتير ما احتفت التجمع العائلى فى المناسبات اصبح نادرا والزيارات ............. الخ
شكرا على الموضوع القيم
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يوليو 2017)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع رائع ومهم جدا
> فعلا التجمع العائلى مهم جدا
> بس اعتقد انه مبقاش موجود ظروف الحياه والدليفرى
> زى حاجات كتير ما احتفت التجمع العائلى فى المناسبات اصبح نادرا والزيارات ............. الخ
> ...




*لا شكر على واجب

ممنون منكم لردكم الكريم

دمتم بكل خير وعز 

الرب يبارك لكم خدمتكم الجميلة
*


----------



## أَمَة (15 يوليو 2017)

أهم شيء في التجمع العائلي حول المائدة هو الترابط الذي يخلقه و يشدده هذا التجمع. العائلة تتكلم مع بعضها، و الأبناء يتعلمون من الأباء، و الأباء يتعرفون على هموم أبناءهم.

لا يوجد سبب يمنع العائلة من الاجتماع معا على الأقل في وجبة من الوجبات، أو أقله الاجتهاد على الاجتماع أكثر مرات ممكنة.

شكرا إبني بول على الموضوع المفيد لكل اسرة.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يوليو 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> أهم شيء في التجمع العائلي حول المائدة هو الترابط الذي يخلقه و يشدده هذا التجمع. العائلة تتكلم مع بعضها، و الأبناء يتعلمون من الأباء، و الأباء يتعرفون على هموم أبناءهم.
> 
> لا يوجد سبب يمنع العائلة من الاجتماع معا على الأقل في وجبة من الوجبات، أو أقله الاجتهاد على الاجتماع أكثر مرات ممكنة.
> 
> شكرا إبني بول على الموضوع المفيد لكل اسرة.




*لا شكر على واجب امي الفاضلة

ممنون منكم لردكم الكريم

مع ارق التحايا

دمتم بكل خير وعز وبركة
*


----------

